# fish id help



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

Went fishing today and my buddy caught a fish not sure what it was. I was thinking grass carp but the mouth looks too big. any ideas??


----------



## OCF (Nov 4, 2009)

looks like a chub!


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

we were fishing bountiful pond, if that helps


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, Utah chub.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

A not so chubby Chub. Looks like a good bait size. Kill it and put it on a bigger hook next time. My buddy once ate a big chub from scofield. Can you say........... :O>>: ?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> My buddy once ate a big chub from scofield. Can you say...........


parasite? (I hope he cooked it first)

I have a friend who is blind. He hasn't always been blind. Just since he ate a raw fish on a dare....


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

It looks like a chub to me. I guess I will admit to something (dont laugh to hard). I took some 1 pound chubs I caught and tried eating them. I filleted them and deep fried them in zaterans cajun fry. I am always willing to try something new. Well, I got them out of the fryer and tasted them. To my surprise, they were rather good. They tasted like a white fish. I guess its like the perch. When I was a kid, we caught perch at deer creek, and called them trash fish. We tried eating them one day, and have ate them ever since. Now everyone wants a good perch fry. Tye dye twin, I dont know how your buddy ate his, but mine wasnt too bad.


----------

